# What is this creature ? Name this worm.



## Rouvax (11 Jul 2020)

Hello Guys,

I am new in this forum,  just for this thread I registered. I normally do not share anything but i read lots of things, this is a very informative site.

I am trying to name this creature from my planted tank. I saw it first 10 days ago but i think it is living more than that. I did not use anything from nature for this tank ( this is my only tank) . And it's age is about 9 months. In the base layer, I use JBL manado dark and AF Natural Substrate which should be baked before packing. So I didn't use dirt.
All the plants came from LFS and the youngest one is about 4-5 months old. I have cherry shrimps, pygmy cory'ies and Otocats nothing else.  Can you name it? In a Turkish forum they said it is earth worm but i don't think so. What do you think ?


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Jul 2020)

Wormy Macwormface😂


----------



## Rouvax (11 Jul 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> Wormy Macwormface😂


  LOL, I mean , i need some kind of scientific name please.


----------



## Nick72 (11 Jul 2020)

Looks suspiciously like a Lumbricina.

Common Earthworm to me.


----------



## Rouvax (11 Jul 2020)

How long do you think it can live in the water? Because this is living in this aquarium more than ten days, may  be more because i did not add anything to this for a while.


----------



## Nick72 (11 Jul 2020)

Rouvax said:


> How long do you think it can live in the water? Because this is living in this aquarium more than ten days, may  be more because i did not add anything to this for a while.



A quick Google search suggested two weeks.

http://scienceline.ucsb.edu/getkey.php?key=3276


----------



## dw1305 (12 Jul 2020)

Hi all,
I can't tell from the video. It is either an annelid worm as (@Nick72  suggests). Some species are aquatic, (like <"_Lumbriculus">_) including some <"very "earthwormy" looking ones">.

The other option is a Leech, they move by contracting from a sucker (one at either end) and then stretching and looping to re-attach their body. They will go "fat and then thin", rather than always remaining worm shape.



cheers Darrel


----------



## Rouvax (13 Jul 2020)

What about this one ? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumbriculidae


----------



## REDSTEVEO (13 Jul 2020)

If it moves like a leech, swims like a leech, and looks like a leech, then it is a leech😮😮

I hate leeches.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Rouvax said:


> What about this one ?


It looks bigger than _Lumbriculus, _and they don't move in that way. Click in the <"links"> in the thread messages and they will take you to relevant posts.





REDSTEVEO said:


> If it moves like a leech, swims like a leech, and looks like a leech, then it is a leech😮😮


Leech is my guess  as  well, but I can't see enough from the video to definitely exclude an annelid worm.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rouvax (13 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It looks bigger than _Lumbriculus, _


Lumbriculidae ?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Rouvax said:


> Lumbriculidae ?


I'll be quite honest, I'm not familiar with any of them other than _Lumbriculus variegatus. _Because very few of them have links on the Wikipedia page I assume they aren't organisms that you encounter very often, and my guess would be that they are mainly fairly similar in appearance to <"_Lumbriculus">._

I've seen a fair few aquatic <"earthworms">, like <"_Eiseniella tetraedra">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rouvax (13 Jul 2020)

First picture looks really same.


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Rouvax said:


> First picture looks really same.


Good, if the worm stays "worm shaped" I wouldn't worry about it at all. If it contracts and expands is is a leech and I'd try to remove it. It won't be a fish leech, so even then it isn't a real problem. Chemical control probably isn't a good idea, have a look at <"Leech"> .

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rouvax (16 Jul 2020)

I checked the latest link you send, the color and the shape looks very familiar. May be this one is the answer. And I saw a second smaller one  . What am I going to do


----------



## dw1305 (16 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Rouvax said:


> I checked the latest link you send, the color and the shape looks very familiar.


It is <"more the movement">, if it loops it is Leech.

Try a flattish stone placed on the substrate, if they are leeches <"they will congregate under the stone"> during the day. 

You could also try a <"Planaria trap">, they work to some degree for leeches, but not as well as they do for Planaria (<"Flatworms">).

cheers Darrel


----------

